# Nepenthes ventricosa 'Condom Plant' Carnivorous Plant



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, i got a Nepenthes ventricosa on the weekend and it seems to be wilting, got it in a seeding box with the vents closed under a twin 18W 4000k for 12 hours a day. Total plant noob. what can i do to save this guy? is my lighting ok?
Thanks


----------



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, if it's wilting in a few days then it's probably either too dry or too warm.

Nepenthes naturally live in quite heavily shaded places in forrested areas or at quite high elevations on mountains. Ventricosa are fairly hardy so I'd say open the vents or take the lid off altogether and give it a good water

I had a few different species in my conservatory a few years back until we had a particularly cold snap which killed them all. From what I remember it is advised not to water them from above but to keep them in a tray and water by topping the tray up and allowing it to dry out between. I always figured rain comes from the sky so watered from above


----------



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

i think it might be too warm, it was really humid inside. would my lighting be strong enough?


----------



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

Plenty strong enough I'd have thought. We went to Borneo a few years back and the Nepenthes we saw on mt Kinaballoo were in such dimly lit areas that I couldn't get photos without using flash which I very rarely do

They really don't like geting too warm.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

ventricosa is a fairly easy species of Nepenthes, being a highland species it has always done well for me in an unheated greenhouse style terrarium with fluorescent lighting, just make sure it has well-draining soil and dont keep it waterlogged. I live in washington state thought so we have mild weather most all the year so indoor terrariums never really get too hot for nepenthes. 

Honestly my biggest problem is forgetting to water them occasionally because they are such low maintenance in tanks for me.


----------



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

What temp range would be safe?


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a N ventricosa that's has been growing in my apartment for a couple years it does fine other than losing its pitchers in the winter when the relative humidity drops to 40% it has tripled in size over that time.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

it could be adjusting to the swap...

is it a lowland or highland nepenthes? their care varies (highland are more tolerant of temp variances and drying out between waterigns whereas lowland need to be much more consistent with temps and humidity; as a general rule)


----------



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

not sure he said it needed bright light and high humdity


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm new myself but there is a big difference in lowland v highland care. The best I can do is to refer you to here: Carnivorous Plants in the tropics - Home

I got a good amount of help on my plants with appropriate care there. They will die fast without proper care


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have many neps. They seem to like being in a low light window. Your lighting seems fine. I stick mine in the top corner so it does not get too much light. Just make sure the substrate is a well draining mix, and that it dosent dry out. Spag moss and coco coir chunks work well as a potting medium 
The pitchers will turn brown due to low humidity. I try and mist the whole plant every day until it establishes. Its ok if the pitchers turn brown.
Also, once its in a place, dont move it. They also dont like being too wet. Maybe you should open the vents a bit.

PS Ive never heard it called a condom plant, its called a pitcher plant.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

mordoria said:


> PS Ive never heard it called a condom plant, its called a pitcher plant.


i was going to comment on this, condom plant just sounds stupid IMO. I had a friend say they should be called toilet-plants, Nepenthes sounds the best to me!


----------



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

Thats what the ebay seller called it.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

mordoria said:


> PS Ive never heard it called a condom plant, its called a pitcher plant.


funny that this "condom plant" is wilting and limp ...


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i've heard them called condom plants quite often


----------

